# 96A1 Duty holster



## jssalas (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello everyone. I recently purchased a 96A1. I love this gun, however, I am having a really hard time finding a level 2 or 3 duty holster for it. Has anyone had any experience finding one. I have heard that a serpa auto lock holster for the glock 21 will fit this but have not had a chance to go check it out. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

A Blackhawk Serpa holster is an excellent and in my opinion best choice for a duty holster. They make several variations and can easily be found online. They were very popular with my fellow Marines while on deployment. They are built very well and work very well.


----------



## jssalas (Jun 30, 2011)

Yea i love the blackhawk.. problem is that they dont make one specifically for the 96A1 yet.. they said its on the production list.. so i have tried a few different ones that were made for the 92 and 96 but it wont fit the A1 .. someone said that the one made for the glock 21 would fit the A1 . but i wanted to know if anyone had any experience. with that or has found anything that will work.. i cant find anything in a level 2 or 3 that will fit the A1 .


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Are you planning on mounting something on the rail?


----------



## jssalas (Jun 30, 2011)

no im not going to mount anything on the rail for now...


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Beretta offers a few that will fit the 96A1, but it looks like none of them will accomodate anything mounted on the rail so they may work for now. If those wont do it then it looks like you're going to have to wait for the accessory market to catch up or have a custom holster made. Maybe somebody else can find something. I can't.


----------



## jssalas (Jun 30, 2011)

Well looks like im going to take the blackhawk level 3 serpa for the 92/96 and file it just a tad and it should work.. ill keep you posted for anyone that might be looking for the same thing


----------



## marrott (Jan 11, 2012)

How did that blackhawk serpa work out for you? I have a 90-two which is essentially the same build as the 96A1 and am looking for a duty holster that will work as well.


----------



## jssalas (Jun 30, 2011)

the black hawk worked out great... of course now black hawk has a level 2 duty style out for my weapon.. Now the agency I am going to does not allow blackhawk.. has to be safari land .. and they dont make one for it!!! LOL o well back to the drawing board...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, its tough to find holsters for the 92A1/96A1 series, unfortunately.


----------



## Vrobl (Mar 10, 2012)

did you have to file it down? or did it work out of the box?


----------



## beretta_shooter (Mar 13, 2012)

I have the 96A1 and in search of a duty holster as well. I ordered the level 3 Blackhawk Duty Holster for the 96A1 with rail, but the fit was not even close. I would go with the level 2 but not convinced Blackhawk has the right fit. 

Were you able to come up with anything?


----------

